# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesetze Visum >  Standorten von Immigration Offices

## schiene

Auf dieser Karte sind allen Standorten von Immigration Offices in Thailand.
http://www.immigration.go.th/nov2004...08_imm_map.jpg

----------


## pit

Kann man noch durch eine Liste ersetzen gültig seit 2009!



 ::

----------

